# cite europe



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi folks
has any one stopped overnight in the camping car park at cite europe and was it ok. when we were there it was unclear if overnighting was allowed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. Yes.

Perhaps a Mod would move from Introductions.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I contacted Cite Europe and got a replly saying that you can over night.

I posted it here.

LINK

Richard...


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We stayed at Cite Europe last Saturday night after coming over on the tunnel. It is marked with the blue sign and several other MHs were there as well. We would certainly use it again as it was very convenient.

Jan


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Jan
Was there any places that a dog could be walked near to hand.

Charlie


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Charlie

There was a path into some trees at the end of the parking area where I would imagine you could walk your dog although as we didn't go there I don't know how long the path was. The parking area is quite large and there is possibly a footpath around the perimeter of Cite Europe as well. Sorry I can't be of more help but we no longer have a dog so don't notice suitable paths anymore.

Jan


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

this is what it looked like middle of August, the grass area would be behind the photographer and down a bit of a bank. 
Mandy


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry to be a thicky :? but what is cite europe and how would I get to it from the docks, how far? is it signposted? are there any GPS co-ordinates.Is there a vet nearby?
Thanks Ian


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Cite Europe is the shopping complex in Calais.

Its adj to the Tunnel.

Its is signposted off the main motorways and really assuming you are not going towards Belgium (North) you cannot miss it.

See http://www.citeeurope.fr/vue/form/citeeurope/accueil/accueil.htm.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just on a slightly different tangent - but may be of interest to some out there!

The Carrefour Hypermarket at Cite Europe accepts Sterling as a method of payment and last week when we were there the exchange rate was 1.24 to the pound; better than any rate I had got in the UK!

For future reference we now intend travelling down to Cite Europe as light as possible (grocery wise, etc) and stocking up in the Hyper Marche (paying with sterling) before setting off on our travels.

Sorry if this has been mentioned previously on another post; but just thought it might interest some?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We did exactly the same but next year will also travel light until we get there! Wish Eurotunnel would put the prices on for August next year am gagging to book it have even got the Clubcard tokens ready.

We found Cite Europe parking excellent and looks right over to where you board the train - kids were fascinated.

When we were there it was very busy but parked in same spot as the pic above funnily enough. It was good walking round the car park looking at all the different models most of them brits!

Greenie

PS you can also pay for your fuel at Auchan in sterling and that is similar exchange rate.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have just seen the photo of cite europe parking.

This seems different to the parking we went to near Carrefour end June 2007.

From what I can remember we came off the autoroute junction and followed signs and were directed to parking for camping cars but that was an unpaved area i.e. rough ground.

It was a short distance to Carrefour but had difficulty getting shopping trolleys into parking area as there wasn't a ramp but a kerb and gravel which made pushing trolleys difficult.

Obviously judging from the photo there is another area. We were told not to use the coach parking area and that this area we used was for campng cars! However it did seem to be an overflow area as many cars were using it as well.

How does one get to the parking area in the photo displayed please.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

zulurita said:


> I have just seen the photo of cite europe parking.
> 
> This seems different to the parking we went to near Carrefour end June 2007.
> 
> ...


It is the next bay along by the coach park.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Approaching from Euro Tunnel is directly opposite the normal car park in front of Carrefour there is a height restriction for that car park Camping Car one has a restriction but its very high.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we were there recently and there isn't really anywhere suitable for dog walking,we went back to the pet passport area, plenty of space there to
walk pooch. We used a great vet, if you follow the signs to the ferry terminal she is on the left, sorry can't remember her name, but will 
search paperwork and come back.
curlyboy


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello everyone,
We stayed at Cite Europe twice recently for a late evening arrival and an early morning departure using the tunnel. If you follow signs to Cite Europe and then 'Parking East' that should bring you to the Boulevard du Kent which is where you'll find the parking area (clearly signposted).

Chris


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I also wish the August prices were out for next year as i want to book, does anyone know if you get a much better deal by booking early?


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

frenchfancy said:


> I also wish the August prices were out for next year as i want to book, does anyone know if you get a much better deal by booking early?


We booked early for our trip this summer. I was curious if we'd done the right thing and double checked the fares online a few weeks before. Sure enough the outward and inward fares had increased. It seems you do get the best deal booking early, well for school holidays anyway.

After reading this thread we'll no longer be stopping at Blackhorse CC site and catching the tunnel the next day. We'll be getting a late crossing over, staying at Cite Europe and stocking up at Carrefour.


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

Stayed in Cite Europe last night and it was was very pleasant apart from the rain. 

There is brilliant dog walking if you turn right out of the 'camping car' area and walk past the police station and the electro mart near the designer outlet area. There is a great patch of grassland where hares and rabbits abound and made our 2 cocker spaniels very happy!!!

Simon


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We have travelled thanks to Tesco vouchers 9 times in the past 18months and the trick is to get in early if you are doing childrens holidays. 

We wanted to book for another van crossing with vouchers in August for some friends and the tunnel had fulfilled their Tesco vouchers allowance and we could only go if we paid in money.  

Cost £209 for the return crossing for them, it had cost me £136 for same day/time when I booked in April. 

I have already booked for Oct half term and for a German christmas market weekend in Dec. I will be booking for Feb half term this week and Easter holls, it is amazing how quickly these go during the school holidays. 

Mandy


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

*Calais Cite Europe.*

Hello All,
Has anyone stayed overnight at Cite Europe very recently. Any probs with security/ noise etc?

Thanks.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

The last post was on the 7th of this month so not that long ago, do you think things have changed for some reason. It was probably quite busy the night of the fire when no one could go anywhere but I imagine it would have quietened down by now. 

My picture was taken mid August and you can see how quiet it was then, security wise you are quite off the beaten track at the back of the shopping centre but overlooked by tunnel staff all night so I wouldn't have thought it too much of a problem. 

Have a great time if you go, wish it was us again.
Mandy


----------

